# Eta 988.332



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi - is this movement thermocompensated, it is in the Dunhill CM7?

Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its also used in the B'ling Aerospace ......

Idont know if its thermo compensated or not though


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Its also used in the B'ling Aerospace ......
> 
> Idont know if its thermo compensated or not though


Thanks - it must be. The Breitling site description is Superquartz, thermocomepensated.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

No it's not thermo-compensated, it was used in the older Aerospace models

The ETA 988.352 is a Thermoline movement i.e. thermocompensated


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

JoT said:


> No it's not thermo-compensated, it was used in the older Aerospace models
> 
> The ETA 988.352 is a Thermoline movement i.e. thermocompensated


Thanks - there's a lot more to these movements than I thought!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry, I missed out 'was' in my post


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I went and bought a Dunhill DM7 and I really wish I hadn't. I wanted a couple of quartz watches for just get up and go purposes - but this will not be a keeper.


----------

